# xFinity vs. Firefox?



## officerripley (Jul 4, 2021)

Anyone else have xFinity (Comcast) for their internet provider and having trouble starting yesterday with using the Firefox browser? I've tried googling with no results similar. I thought at first it might be my xFinity modem since my Kindle is suddenly slow sometimes to hook up to the internet, but I'm using the Chrome browser just fine. Anybody else? (I've got the latest version of Firefox installed.)


----------



## officerripley (Jul 4, 2021)

Forgot to put what the trouble I'm having is, sigh: anyway, when trying to use Firefox, the xFinity homepage and my xFinity email take _*forever *_to load; all other sites load pretty fast, just not the xFinity stuff. And the Chrome browser is loading up everything good and fast.


----------



## Devi (Jul 4, 2021)

I have xFinity (and testing shows that we're getting downloads faster than what's included in our account). And also use Firefox (latest version, v. 89.0.2).

That said, I don't go to xFinity's site. We also don't use xFinity for email ... we have our own server and domain name ... so I can't respond to that.

How about the usual testing: dump your browser cache, close/reopen Firefox. And maybe restart your computer?


----------



## officerripley (Jul 4, 2021)

Devi said:


> I have xFinity (and testing shows that we're getting downloads faster than what's included in our account). And also use Firefox (latest version, v. 89.0.2).
> 
> That said, I don't go to xFinity's site. We also don't use xFinity for email ... we have our own server and domain name ... so I can't respond to that.
> 
> How about the usual testing: dump your browser cache, close/reopen Firefox. And maybe restart your computer?


Yeah, I've done all that; still no luck. Oh well, maybe the next time Ff updates it'll fix the problem. In the meantime, thank goodness for Chrome!


----------



## officerripley (Jul 4, 2021)

Just checked: xFinity (both homepage & their email pages) are also _*slowww *_to load (altho faster than Firefox) on also the Edge browser but all other sites are loading good and fast on Edge.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2021)

I don't use or even know what xfinity is.. but Firefoox has been an absolute nightmare today, it just won't load, and when it does I could take a vacation in the time it's taking to load..  I keep rebooting wwith no better results..

Chrome is fine...

FF is all up to date... so I have no clue what the problem can be.. I'm fed up with it tbh


----------



## officerripley (Jul 4, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I don't use or even know what xfinity is.. but Firefoox has been an absolute nightmare today, it just won't load, and when it does I could take a vacation in the time it's taking to load..  I keep rebooting wwith no better results..
> 
> Chrome is fine...
> 
> FF is all up to date... so I have no clue what the problem can be.. I'm fed up with it tbh


xFinity is a large U.S. internet, TV, landline provider which has been known--cough, cough--to have its own problems. But sounds like from what you said, it's mainly Firefox since you're having probs with it too, hollydolly. Thanks for posting. (I wish the internet weren't so darn interesting sometimes.  )


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 4, 2021)

I have Xfinity and use Firefox browser regularly.  I have noticed some slowdowns in the morning when logging on, but I assumed it was just Xfinity, they have issues now and then.  I didn't bother trying another browser, I just deal with it.  All other sites are good with Firefox.


----------



## Devi (Jul 4, 2021)

I am wondering whether you all are using xFinity wi-fi. I'm on cable and don't notice any slowdowns.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 4, 2021)

Devi said:


> I am wondering whether you all are using xFinity wi-fi. I'm on cable and don't notice any slowdowns.


I'm actually using both: cable directly into the modem for my desktop and wi-fi for the laptop. Same thing on both computers using Firefox: accessing any site but the xFinity homepage & the xFinity email page is fine; but to access the xFinity pages? _*Slowwww*_.


----------



## Devi (Jul 4, 2021)

Ah, okay. Thanks for explaining.

Well, I got nuthin'.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 4, 2021)

Devi said:


> Ah, okay. Thanks for explaining.
> 
> Well, I got nuthin'.


It's weird, isn't it? Well, I posted about it on the Firefox Help forum; we'll see what happens. (I forgot to put in the question that I frequently clear the xFinity cookies--otherwise no pix show up at all on xFinity--you watch; betcha $100 that'll be the first thing any responders tell me to do is clear the cookies, sigh. Oh, well.  )


----------



## Devi (Jul 4, 2021)

So, that's xfinity.com? It loads really fast for me in Firefox (via cable). Curious.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 4, 2021)

Devi said:


> So, that's xfinity.com? It loads really fast for me in Firefox (via cable). Curious.


Yeah, that's it. Maybe the problem is just in certain areas? You never know...


----------

